# Tegu hatchling tank help..



## Tyler137 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay so I was thinking of using a old 20 gallon tank for a chacoan tegu hatchling but I don't think I will be able to keep the tank different temps. Since petco is doing the $1 per gallon deal right now what size should I buy a 40 gallon or 55 gallon? I have been trying to find the dimensions of each but they are no where on there website, does any know the dimensions? Also will a 100w powersun be okay for either of these two tanks?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 3, 2013)

_I recommend a minimum of a 4ft enclosure for babies, tank or not. With anything smaller it will be difficult to keep up proper basking temps since they're so high and a cool side gradient. Since you only have so much space to work with length and height wise. Starting off with a 100w bulb might make an enclosure smaller than 4ft too hot, the height and length of it limits what you can do with the basking area as far as raising or lowering the basking spot for higher or lower temps. It's the opposite if you get a lower wattage bulb then the temps might not be warm enough and you have the same issue with adjustments._

http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/aquariumsandstands/a/tanksizesweights.htm


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I recommend a minimum of a 4ft enclosure for babies, tank or not. With anything smaller it will be difficult to keep up proper basking temps since they're so high and a cool side gradient. Since you only have so much space to work with length and height wise. Starting off with a 100w bulb might make an enclosure smaller than 4ft too hot, the height and length of it limits what you can do with the basking area as far as raising or lowering the basking spot for higher or lower temps. It's the opposite if you get a lower wattage bulb then the temps might not be warm enough and you have the same issue with adjustments._
> 
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/aquariumsandstands/a/tanksizesweights.htm


Yeah I figure it might get to hot with the 100w but I remember reading on here someone said you can buy something from home depot to adjust the light? Not really sure what it was called... Also if the 55 gallon is only 13 Inches wide I will probably go with a 40 gallon. (not sure if they sell the 40 long or 40 breeder, going there today.) 

][/quote]


----------



## Josh (Jul 3, 2013)

Agreed with Bubblz. It's going to be difficult to keep a <40g tank cool and ventilated enough for a 100w bulb. Go big if you can


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 5, 2013)

Tyler137 said:


> Yeah I figure it might get to hot with the 100w but I remember reading on here someone said you can buy something from home depot to adjust the light? Not really sure what it was called... Also if the 55 gallon is only 13 Inches wide I will probably go with a 40 gallon. (not sure if they sell the 40 long or 40 breeder, going there today.)
> 
> ]


[/quote]

You might be talking about a dimmer however the mercury vapor bulbs cant be dimmed like other bulbs.


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I recommend a minimum of a 4ft enclosure for babies, tank or not. With anything smaller it will be difficult to keep up proper basking temps since they're so high and a cool side gradient. Since you only have so much space to work with length and height wise. Starting off with a 100w bulb might make an enclosure smaller than 4ft too hot, the height and length of it limits what you can do with the basking area as far as raising or lowering the basking spot for higher or lower temps. It's the opposite if you get a lower wattage bulb then the temps might not be warm enough and you have the same issue with adjustments._
> 
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/aquariumsandstands/a/tanksizesweights.htm





Josh said:


> Agreed with Bubblz. It's going to be difficult to keep a <40g tank cool and ventilated enough for a 100w bulb. Go big if you can


Just figured I would update you guys that I have been able to have one side of the 40 gallon tank about 78 degrees and the basking spot a little over 105 degrees with the 100 watt powersun. Also the humidity is in the high 70s, not really sure what the optimal humidity level is but I remember seeing that 70+ is good. Will be getting my tegu tomorrow


----------

